# Good deal on some good Polarized



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

I just ordered 5 pairs of these. If you get the Sportsmans Guide catalog in the mail at an unusual rate (catalog 212346) has H2Ooptix Polarized for $26.97 buyers club or $29.97 non. I have used these for maybe 15 years and this is a more than fair price. I have paid $100 a pair in the past, it was a different style, but I'm pretty sure the lens is the same. I can't-wont go fishing without polarized sunglasses. If you have never used them for fishing, see what you have been missing.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow that does sound like a good deal. I totally agree that polarized glasses are a necessity for fishing. I have a pair of Peppers that I've had for a couple of years now and I almost always wear them when I'm outside, fishing or not. That is, unless there is no sun to be seen anywhere in the sky.
Once or twice I have forgotten my sunglasses fishing and the glare of the sun on the water was nearly unbearable. 
I actually have a different pair of cheap Peppers that I got just for fishing because they float in the water. My reasoning was that I don't want to lose my nicer ones while fishing out in my tube. Unfortunately the cheap pair that I got falls off my face fairly easily so I rarely, if ever, wear them. The nicer pair that I usually wear fits my face well and has never fallen off. I even accidentally capsized my float tube once out in Sand Hollow and fell into the water, but the glasses never fell off my head. I'm pretty sure I'll be wearing that pair til I lose them (which I'm surprised hasn't happened yet). I'm really happy with them.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

a place in Logan a few times a year had Smith's for $19.00- reg up to $120.
I always bought a pair or 2 whether I needed them or not. Glad I did- the last sale over Labor day said Smith would not be doing this again. I have them stock piled for fishing, driving and cross country skiing.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

I forgot to add, the description under the ad in the catalog says they are Grey lenses (which for me is a NO Deal), I called them and they said the Tortoise (edit Baja) frames were Amber (edit Baja) lenses (the only Polarized lens I like) If they are Grey, I will be sending them back. They should be here in a few days, I'll let you know.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

mjschijf, is Gunlock empty ? what happened with that ?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

IcatchEm said:


> mjschijf, is Gunlock empty ? what happened with that ?


I'm not sure exactly what the state of it is right now. However, I went out there about a month ago to check it and the water level was very low, but not as low as I was expecting. I heard a few months ago that it's supposed to be drained by the end of this month.

I guess they are draining it for dam repairs and they are dredging it. It's supposed to be restocked in the springtime with Largmouth bass and Bluegill. I don't really know what to make of it because I know there were some huge bass in there. But I did hear that the flooding in recent years has really hurt the fishery. Hopefully it will recover after the restocking and within a few years there will be some nice fish in there again.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

O.K. they got here today. 1. they are the right color lenses for me (amber). 2. They are plastic lenses and do scratch,but if you are careful they should last a good while (why I ordered 5). 3. There is no fish-eye effect. 4.They are pretty snug ,so if you have a huge melon they may not work for you,there was a different model in the next catalog same price. 5.H2Ooptix have been good to me in the past, they were and may still be Serengetti's the paperwork inside says Bushnell. I dig em.


----------

